# Three strikes and you are out



## clares3

Hola a todos
He encontrado esta frase, evidentemente relacionada con el baseball, y conozco su traducción (tres golpes y estás fuera) pero al no saber yo nada de baseball os pregunto: ¿qué significa? Que el jugador que batea al tercer golpe queda eliminado o, al contrario, que el jugador que tiene que batear si falla tres veces se va fuera?
Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Cubanboy

Tres strikes y eres out (o te poncharon).


----------



## clares3

Gracias, Cuban Boy, pero el bateador ¿le dio a la pelota o no? ¿Lo echan por no haberle dado o por haberle dado tres veces?
Gracias


----------



## Cubanboy

clares3 said:


> Gracias, Cuban Boy, pero el bateador ¿le dio a la pelota o no? ¿Lo echan por no haberle dado o por haberle dado tres veces?
> Gracias



Tres strikes quiere decir que en tres intentos de bateo, no le diste ni una vez a la pelota y entonces eres out (pero no es que te boten ni te saquen del juego, sino más bien pierdes la oportunidad de batear y hacer un hit, doblete, triple o quizás un jonrón).

¿Entiendes?


----------



## clares3

Ahora sí, querido Cubanboy. Lo echan por haber fallado tres veces el intento de bateo.
Gracias y recuerdos entrañables para tu bella isla


----------



## Serveto

¿Eres out?  ¿No suena mejor decir "estás out?"


----------



## Cubanboy

Serveto said:


> ¿Eres out?  ¿No suena mejor decir "estás out?"



Sería lo más correcto, pero aquí en Cuba, todos decimos ''eres out''. No sé si en los demás países utilicen lo que tú propones o indagas.


----------



## ChiquitaMama87

Strikes en beisbol se da cuando el jugador que está bateando trata de pegarle a la pelota y no tiene contacto con el balón o que tiraron bien la pelota lo podría haber pegado pero no lo hace (esto se llama abanicar). Diferentes personas del mismo equipo lo pueden hacer, ya que cuando uno batea y lo pega, corres.  Después de tres de estos es el turno del otro equipo para batear.

¡Espero que esto ayuda!


----------



## analina

how do you translate "three strikes and you're out" but not in the actual sense (sports) of the phrase, more in a figurative way such as you're given 3 chances and that's it..is there a phrase in spanish that suits that phrase?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Welcome, analina. 



analina said:


> *H*ow do you translate "three strikes and you're out" but not in the actual sense (sports) of the phrase, more in a figurative way such as you're given 3 chances and that's it... *I*s there a phrase in *S*panish that suits that phrase?


 
Please use capitals. These forums support the WordReference dictionaries and it is mandatory to write properly. 

You are looking for an idiomatic saying. Mmm. Let's see... Perhaps "*Tuviste tu oportunidad y no la aprovechaste*" fits.

Please wait for more suggestions.

Kind regards.


----------



## lanueva

Pero Clares3, espero que te haya quedado claro que cuando el bateador ya tiene tres strikes, no es que lo echen del partido.  Sigue jugando.  Sólo es que ha perdido la oportunidad de batear, y regresa a sentarse hasta que su equipo termine su turno de batear.

Cuando el equipo que batea ha acumulado tres "outs", entonces los dos equipos cambian de posición -- los que estaban bateando van al campo para lanzar/fieldear, y el otro equipo (que estaba lanzando/fieldeando) va a sentarse en su banco y tomar sus turnos de batear y tratar de ganar puntos (los cuales se llaman carreras).


----------



## clares3

Hola
Muchas gracias, Lanueva, por tu aclaración. Habréis comprobado que de baseball no tengo ni idea y por eso agradezco cualquier aportación que aclare el sentido de la frase.
Gracias a todos


----------



## LeaM

Hola foreros mexicanos:

¿Cómo se dice _three strikes and you are_ _out _en México (en béisbol)? Encontré esto:



salarmenmx said:


> "tercer strike, fuera"


 

¿Están de acuerdo? Les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Depende de cómo lo quieras decir, LeaM.

Una posibilidad, si lo decimos como oración condicional, es: "si llegas a los tres strikes, serás ponchado". 

Y también éstas pueden funcionar:

"Tres strikes y eres out." (Como sugirió Cubanboy.)
"Tres strikes y estás ponchado."

Y también la sugerencia de salarmenmx funciona.


----------



## LeaM

Hola JeSuisSnob:

Muchas gracias por su rápida contestación. 

¿Cuál de las tres expresiones es más formal? (Para mí, _ponchado _se oye informal, pero pregunto porque no es mi idioma.) 

Saludos.


----------



## bx2

En España decimos "*eliminado*."

El jugador queda eliminado al tercer strike.
Quedas eliminado al trecer strike.
Al tercer strike, estás eliminado.

Y todas las variantes que se te ocurran.

Si quieres saber más cosas sobre las reglas del béisbol, puedes entrar, por ejemplo, aquí:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Béisbol#Reglas


----------



## LeaM

Hola bx2:

Me gustaron mucho sus sugerencias, en particular:

El jugador queda eliminado al tercer strike.

Le agradezco mucho su ayuda.

¿Se dice "eliminado" también en México (o mejor lo cambio por _queda fuera o ponchado)_?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

LeaM said:


> Hola JeSuisSnob:
> 
> Muchas gracias por su rápida contestación.
> 
> ¿Cuál de las tres expresiones es más formal? (Para mí, _ponchado _se oye informal, pero pregunto porque no es mi idioma.)
> 
> Saludos.


Para mí ésta suena más formal, Lea:

"Si llegas a los tres strikes, serás ponchado"

"Ponchado" (adjetivo) /"ponchar" (verbo) /"ponche" (sustantivo) son parte de la jerga que utilizan los cronistas mexicanos de beisbol y la usan mucho más que "out" en ese contexto específico. Y el verbo ponchar incluso aparece en algunos diccionarios, como el _Diccionario del español usual en México_: 


> *ponchar* v tr (Se conjuga como _amar_) *2* En el juego del beisbol, hacer el pitcher que un bateador falle tres veces en golpear la pelota: "Valenzuela _ponchó_ en orden a seis bateadores".


 
Aquí hay un interesante artículo acerca de la terminología que usan los cronistas mexicanos en el beisbol (está en inglés y pertenece a la prestigiosa base de datos de JSTOR) 

Ojalá que te sirva. Saludos.

EDITO:

Por acá no se usa "eliminado" en ese sentido. Es correcto, pero no suena en la versión idiomática mexicana.


----------



## LeaM

Hola de nuevo JeSuisSnob:

Muchas gracias por su buena explicación. Me ha servido mucho su respuesta y he aprendido algo nuevo. Voy a usar "ponchar" (no _eliminar_).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En *México*, que es lo que se pregunta:

¡(E)Strái(k) tres, out/fuera/ponchado!, dependiendo del locutor deportivo.


----------



## MHCKA

Si vas a hacer una descripción científica, pues "El jugador queda eliminado al tercer _strike_." (en cursivas la palabra en otro idioma) no suena mal, aunque en realidad no te eliminan del juego, solo _pierdes ese turno al bat_.

Pero en un estadio o jugándolo no lo dirías así (en México LeanM, que fué lo que preguntaste), dirías algo más parecido a lo que sugirió JeSuisSnob:

"Tres _strikes_ y estás ponchado."

Técnicamente sería: Cuando el pitcher le pase la pelota tres veces por la zona de strike al bateador sin que este la golpée/batée, éste pierde su turno al _bat_.

Cabe mencionar que otra forma de que se cuente como _strike_ es que batées de _foul_, si no llevas _strikes_ en el registro, los "_faules_" te cuentan como _strike_ siempre y cuando no tengas dos, después del segundo strike, puedes batear de foul las veces que puedas para defenderte del _pitcher_.


----------



## LeaM

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> En *México*, que es lo que se pregunta:
> 
> ¡(E)Strái(k) tres, out/fuera/ponchado!, dependiendo del locutor deportivo.


 
Hola Juan Jacob Vilalta:

Muchas gracias por confirmar las aportaciones de sus paisanos JeSuisSnob y salarmenmx. 

Saludos.



MHCKA said:


> Si vas a hacer una descripción científica, pues "El jugador queda eliminado al tercer _strike_." .


 
Hola MHCKA:

Creo que al fin estoy entendiendo (no sé mucho de deportes, como pueden notar). Creo que no me expliqué bien, pero necesito una descripción, por lo tanto "El jugador queda eliminado al tercer _strike_" funciona perfectamente. 

He aprendido mucho y voy a tener presente la palabra "ponchar" para uso en el futuro. Entiendo ahora cómo se dice "Three strikes and you are out" en los estadios de México. Les agradezco muchísimo a cada uno de ustedes por sus buenas contribuciones.

Saludos.


----------



## MHCKA

Si es descripción entonces:

El jugador es ponchado al tercer _strike_.
El jugador pierde su turno al _bat_ al tercer _strike_.

O, con mayor precisión:

El bateador es ponchado al tercer _strike_.

Eliminado no, en definitiva, porque, insisto, el jugador no queda eliminado. 

Eliminado. Un equipo queda eliminado de un torneo si no completa cierto puntaje o cantidad de victorias, o en cierta fase del torneo, si pierde directamente contra otro equipo, pero entonces sí, queda fuera del torneo. Un competidor de atletismo queda eliminado si, valga el pleonasmo, en las eliminatorias no corre la distancia en el tiempo mínimo o no da la marca mínima; entonces sí queda fuera de la competencia, torneo, juegos panamericanos, olimpiada...


----------



## JeSuisSnob

MHCKA said:


> El bateador es ponchado al tercer _strike_.
> 
> Eliminado no, en definitiva, porque, insisto, el jugador no queda eliminado.
> 
> Eliminado. Un equipo queda eliminado de un torneo si no completa cierto puntaje o cantidad de victorias, o en cierta fase del torneo, si pierde directamente contra otro equipo, pero entonces sí, queda fuera del torneo. Un competidor de atletismo queda eliminado si, valga el pleonasmo, en las eliminatorias no corre la distancia en el tiempo mínimo o no da la marca mínima; entonces sí queda fuera de la competencia, torneo, juegos panamericanos, olimpiada...


 
Me has puesto a pensar y estoy completamente de acuerdo con tu acotación, MHCKA. Y por esa razón yo tampoco usaría "eliminado" en ese contexto. Y también me quedaría, definitivamente, con tu traducción: "el bateador es ponchado al tercer strike".

Saludos.


----------



## Spug

Hola,



Cubanboy said:


> Tres strikes y eres out (o te poncharon).



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Cubanboy. He visto yo no sé cuántos partidos de béisbol en las redes hispanas en EE.UU, y  los locutores siempre dicen, por ejemplo, "fulano es out en la primera base/almohadilla".

Las pelotas que pasan por la zona de estraiks se llaman estraiks, pero las que no se llaman "bolas", y no "balls". Ni idea por qué. 

JeSuisSnob, ¿en México el sustantivo es "ponche"? Intersante... por estos lares se dice "ponchete".

Saludos de un fanático del béisbol.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Spug said:


> JeSuisSnob, ¿en México el sustantivo es "ponche"? Intersante... por estos lares se dice "ponchete".


 
Sí, Spug, el sustantivo --para "strike out" o "k"-- es "ponche". Mira, hice esta búsqueda en Google (con el criterio "mil ponches") y ve todos los resultados que encontró el buscador. Por ejemplo, a Dwight Gooden, a quien llamaban en EE.UU. el "Doctor K", los comentaritas mexicanos lo llamaban el "Doctor Ponche".

Saludos.


----------



## bx2

MHCKA said:


> S
> 
> Eliminado no, en definitiva, porque, insisto, el jugador no queda eliminado.



En primer lugar, debemos insistir (una vez más) en las diferencias de léxico entre diferentes países de habla hispana. En España (que no es el objeto de la pregunta de LeaM, pero sí un país de habla hispana ), la expresión que se emplea es que el jugador está "eliminado". El hecho de que la palabra "eliminado" dé pie a que se produzcan equívocos, no significa que no sea válida, pues el bateador está eliminado en ese turno. Y, en todo caso, aunque no sea la más adecuada, sí es de uso... insisto: en España.

He aquí parte del apartado 6 del *reglamento de la Real Academia Española de Béisbol y Sofbbol*:

*6.05 Un bateador es eliminado cuando*: 
(a) Su batazo de fly fair o foul (otro que no sea un foul tip) es legalmente cogido  por un defensor. 

(...)

(n) Con dos outs, un corredor en tercera base y dos strikes sobre el bateador, el corredor intenta el robo (...) 

6.06 Un bateador es eliminado por una acción ilegal, cuando: (...)

-----

De todos modos, no se apuren: *en España nunca se retransmiten partidos de béisbol ni softball* por televisión ni radio, y para los periódicos deportivos parece que no existe. Sólo hablamos de estos deportes quienes alguna vez hemos jugado a ellos.

Para terminar por mi parte: LeaM, entiendo que s*i debes usar esta expresión en México, conviene hacerlo como dicen los mexicanos*. De lo contrario, podrías acabar empleando sin querer términos desconcertantes (como el que he señalado con ). Yo sólo pretendo informar de cómo lo decimos a este lado del Atlántico.


----------



## clares3

Hi
Como iniciador del hilo me siento un poco responsable de lo largo que ha acabado siendo (me ha resultado muy instructivo) y debo apoyar lo ya dicho por bx2: en España la cultura del baseball es ninguna y por eso tuve que preguntaros qué significaba three strikes and you are out, porque no sabía nada al respecto, es más, ni siquiera sabía si la situación se producía por haber acertado con la bola o por haber fallado.
Sólo me resta añadir, después de daros las gracias a todos por este interesante hilo, es que en España el término eliminado es el que cuadra al bateador que ha fallado tres veces seguidas: queda eleiminado en cuanto ya no puede seguir bateando en favor de su equipo.
Recibid todos mi más cordial saludo y las gracias por vuestra atención. Mi duda ha quedado totalmente resuelta.


----------



## MHCKA

¡Extenso e interesante aporte!



bx2 said:


> En primer lugar, debemos insistir (una vez más) en las diferencias de léxico entre diferentes países de habla hispana (...) El hecho de que la palabra "eliminado" dé pie a que se produzcan equívocos, (...) en todo caso, *aunque no sea la más adecuada, sí es de uso... insisto: en España.*
> 
> (...) *6.05 Un bateador es eliminado cuando*:
> (...) *es legalmente cogido  por un defensor.*
> 
> *¡Changos!  *
> *Mis morenas mejillas han logrado ruborizarse. (¿Que no hay un emoticon para la risa a carcajadas?)*


 
Sí. Definitivamente hay que considerar el lugar donde se va a usar. 
Coger en España es lo que agarrar/atrapar en México y otros países, pero.. coger en México es una palabra para definir coloquialmente al acto sexual... de modo que no, no uses esa palabra en este país tan alburero, jajajaja.

Del ponche.

¡No'más cuidado con el ponche con piquete! (No, JSS, no es albur, ni siquiera albur involuntario).

En México, supongo que en otros lugares también, el ponche es una bebida caliente de piloncillo y frutas cocidas, muy rica, preparada principalmente en fiestas navideñas, pero que en ciertas festividades se le acostumbra acompañar con algún licor o alcohol... que es a lo que llamamos coloquialmente "piquete".

Saludos a todos y cada uno.


----------



## Spug

Vale, qué hilo más agradable. 

@bx2: qué interesante... la regla que pusiste en tu mensaje viene directamente de las reglas oficiales de las grandes ligas de EE.UU. - es una tracucción literal. No te sorprenderá que tengo ese librito. 

@MHCKA: de acuerdo, yo también conozco esa acepción de _ponche_. Y sabrás que tenemos una palabra casi igualita en inglés (_punch_) con el mismo significado.

Otro comentario para todos: esta frase ha tomado otro significado metafórico en ciertos lugares en EE.UU., como California. Tiene que ver con leyes que te ponen la cadena perpetua si comites tres delitos, sea lo que sea el tercero. Hay varios casos alarmantes de esta ley en práctica.

También se oye mucho el verbo _atrapar _(_to catch_) en los partidos de béisbol en las redes hispanas en EE.UU.

Es un placer... saludos.


----------



## godelcah

Cubanboy said:


> Sería lo más correcto, pero aquí en Cuba, todos decimos ''eres out''. No sé si en los demás países utilicen lo que tú propones o indagas.


Y estás out, es un como decir estás fuera de onda.


----------



## LeaM

MHCKA said:


> Si es descripción entonces:
> 
> El jugador es ponchado al tercer _strike_.
> El jugador pierde su turno al _bat_ al tercer _strike_.
> 
> O, con mayor precisión:
> 
> El bateador es ponchado al tercer _strike_.
> 
> Eliminado no, en definitiva, porque, insisto, el jugador no queda eliminado.


 
Hola MHCKA:

Muchas gracias por la aclaración. Aquí está la oración que he traducido (es para una escuela):

Si su hijo recibe tres amonestaciones, perderá el privilegio de participar en una de las actividades especiales (como en béisbol, el bateador queda ponchado al tercer _strike_). 

¿Les parece bien? 

Saludos

O tal vez:

Si su hijo recibe tres amonestaciones, perderá el privilegio de participar en una de las actividades especiales (el procedimiento es como en béisbol: al tercer _strike,_ el bateador queda ponchado).


----------



## MHCKA

LeaM said:


> O tal vez:
> 
> Si su hijo recibe tres amonestaciones, perderá el privilegio de participar en una de las actividades especiales (como en *el* béisbol: al tercer _strike,_ el bateador queda ponchado).


 
Así, según yo, es entendible.


----------



## LeaM

Le agradezco mucho su tiempo y ayuda, así como también a todos los amables foreros que me han enseñado tanto sobre este tema.


----------

